# Looking for Afghan vets experiencing chronic pain



## lberthiaume (10 Apr 2012)

Good morning everyone,

This is Lee Berthiaume from Postmedia News again (the National Post, Ottawa Citizen, Montreal Gazette, etc). I'd like to start off by thanking everyone who has came forward and contributed to our Coming Home series. The first piece can be found here: http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/02/27/end-of-afghan-mission-leaves-vets-grappling-with-their-return-to-canada/

One of the my colleagues, health reporter Sharon Kirkey, is working a story about chronic pain, which has written about extensively in the past (http://www.canada.com/health/pain/index.html). She is trying to find sources for a story on soldiers who are experiencing chronic pain as a result of injuries suffered in the Afghan campaign. 

This is what she wrote: 

_According to Canadian Forces’ casualty stats, more than 600 soldiers were wounded in action in Afghanistan, and 1,400 more sustained non-battle injuries. I’ve been told that many of these injuries result in chronic pain and that soldiers are struggling with the treatment of their injuries once home.

The US Army struck a pain management task force two years ago that led to 109 recommendations on better treating and managing pain. Among other things, the Americans are  creating interdisciplinary pain management clinics at army medical centres consisting of doctors and specialists in key areas (ie acupuncture, pharmacy, physical and occupational therapy). The Canadian Pain Society says Canadian warriors deserve the same level of care here at home.

I’m trying to find wounded soldiers for interviews, as well as anyone who could speak to whether soldiers and vets are not getting access to the complex pain care they need.
_

If anyone is able to willing to talk to Sharon, you can contact her at 613-369-4817, cell: 613-762-3402, or skirkey@postmedia.com.

Many thanks!

Lee


----------

